
Unsafe Notes - gist
https://avc.com/2019/05/unsafe-notes/
======
kenrose
Perhaps I’m missing something, but I thought the new(ish) post-money SAFEs
addressed a lot of the issues here. It’s way easier for founders to calculate
how much dilution is taken on with each new SAFE. I am all for the suggestion
of making the pro forma cap table public amongst all initial investors.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13850733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13850733)

